# SO basado en ANDROID 5.1 para PC



## torres.electronico (Ago 19, 2016)

​
En 25 minutos voy a estar probando esta novedosa version de android desarrollada para PC / MAC / SmarthPhone, en mi netbook.
Me canse de buscar info al respecto y leer y releer comentarios al respecto sobre este escritorio basado en Android.
 Por lo que pude leer, la gente de Jide Technology (ex-empleados de Google), han lanzado su sistema operativo Remix OS for PC "BETA" para que lo podamos disfrutar desde cualquier ordenador. Esta version es para desarrolladores, pero cualquier usuario puede instalarla gratuitamente. 
Si miran videos en youtube, Remix OS for PC BETA nos ofrece un sistema operativo de escritorio tradicional, con su barra de inicio como en cualquier otro SO tradicional...El sistema de ventanas es muy similar a Windows, OS X o distribuciones Linux. 
 Para los que somos usuarios de GOOGLE+, nos va parecer muy familiar el entorno de ventanas y pestañas, ya que es muy similar al que vemos en googledrive,entre otros productos de google....
Remix OS for PC BETA está basado en Android 5.1.1 del proyecto Android x86. pero no se asusten aquellos que tienen arquitecturas prearcaicas, ya que si googlean, hay varias versiones dando vuelta 






*CARACTERISTICAS*
Vamos a mencionar un par de caracteristicas mencionadas por varios lados...
OS Remix es un sistema operativo basado en Android. Las características innovadoras que hemos traído a remezclar OS 2.0 han sido diseñados meticulosamente para lograr que el mejor de ambos mundos (PC-ANDROID) sea la fusión armoniosa de una experiencia móvil y de escritorio. 
Más información sobre el diseño Remix OS. 
¿Qué hay OS Remix? Multitarea sin límites.
¿Por qué restringirse a sólo uno o como máximo dos aplicaciones corriendo al lado del otro? soporte multi-ventana del SO remezcla de 2,0 significa que usted puede pasar menos tiempo cambie de una escena y más multitarea tiempo. Esto significa que puede trabajar en una presentación en la oficina, llevar a cabo investigaciones en el navegador, y recibir una llamada de su madre a través de Skype – todo al mismo tiempo. Remix OS múltiples ventanas Ventanas múltiples Ventanas de tamaño variable Maximizar / Minimizar Viejo amigo, nuevo barrio. Hemos traído a la barra de tareas secular de nuevo a Android para ayudarle a hacer más con menos. Cambiar fácilmente entre aplicaciones con el toque de un icono o clic de un ratón. Completa con un menú de inicio y la bandeja del sistema, nuestra barra de tareas le permite encontrar y empezar a todas sus aplicaciones desde una ubicación en un lado, mientras que la gestión de la configuración del sistema y la conectividad de todos los días, por la otra. menú de inicio del sistema operativo Remix Menu de inicio Bandeja del sistema Remix OS Notificaciones Una nueva dirección de Notificaciones. Nuestros Notificaciones se ha dado un cambio de imagen completa a sacar el máximo provecho de sus pantallas más grandes. Con los bienes raíces horizontal adicional, Notificaciones aparece desde el lado derecho de su pantalla. Para aquellos con un dispositivo con una pantalla táctil, un golpe sencillo involucra Notificaciones mientras que un icono convenientemente colocado en nuestra bandeja del sistema también le permite abrirlo con el clic de un ratón. Compatible con Office Tanto si crea un informe o hacer esas últimas ediciones en una segunda presentación, Remix OS está a su disposición con Office para Android. Sabemos compatibilidad con Office es parte integral de su experiencia de trabajo. Y así, nos aseguramos de OS Remix podría darle todo lo necesario para un trabajo bien hecho. Un sinfín de posibilidades con Google Play. Con más de 1,5 millones de aplicaciones, la tienda de Google Play contiene el mayor universo de aplicaciones en el mundo. Descarga tus aplicaciones favoritas y descubrir otras nuevas para trabajar y jugar en un abrir y cerrar de ojos.

REFERENCIAS: SanGoogle.com, .legionprogramas.org,etc etc 

​
sitio oficial: http://www.jide.com/remixos
Descarga oficial: http://www.jide.com/remixos-for-pc

Aun me faltan 12 minutos... vamos a ver que tal se comporta en mi netbook.. en breve les comento... alguien ya lo probo?


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 19, 2016)

me la pase casi toda la tarde viendo por que me daba error en la instalacion, y es por que el link de descarga de la pagina oficial tiene un bugs 
el link de los botones 32bits y 64bits te llevan siempre al mismo lugar y descargue 900megas al pepe 
ahi estoy descargando la version de 32bits, solo tiene que mirar abajo de la pagina que refdirevcciona la descarga y hay un listado de todas las versiones (incluida las viejas que creo que se llmaron ALFA).
dejo dos enlaces que van a servir a modo tutorial... igualmente armare algo despues del parto

https://hipertextual.com/2016/03/como-instalar-remix-os
https://hipertextual.com/archivo/2014/02/como-acceder-uefi/


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 19, 2016)

Me agrada la idea de que se pueden tener los dos sistemas operativos, Windows y Android en la PC.
Ahora tengo Windows 10 x64, pero va a ser genial poder ejecutar aplicaciones de Android desde Remix OS.
Ya lo descargué para 64 bits, a ver si logro instalarlo sin problemas. Gracias por el aporte.


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 19, 2016)

Si, esta muy buena la idea, ademas, hay muchas herramientas, software y demases de android que son muy practicas...
Despues de varios intentos, estoy llegando a pensar que mi netbook del gobierno no es compatible con RemixOS.
Primero solucione el problema que hay con los win8 y las netbook del gobierno que viene en su mayoria con win7... Estos vienen con una proteccion que no te permite bootear desde CD-DVD-USB-HardDISK. Esto es por seguridad en caso de que algun malabare quiera hacer algo raro... O sea, podes instalar el sistem operativo en el disco, que no va arrancar "ese" SO... Tocando el bios se puede obviar esta parte y solucionarlo...asi tendria uqe quedar el BIOS configurado para que se pueda bootear el nuevo SO:

secure boot option = desactivado
CSM suport = si
BIOS level USB = activado
Allow hotkey in s4 resume = activado
UEFI boot = activado
Legacy boot = activado
BOOT priority UEFI first = activado







cierro BIOS, reinicio y... arranca pantalla para seleccionar el SO (Linux o Win) y luego aparece otra pantalla para seleccionar win o RemixSO






selecciono RemixOS y me sale esto... Todo esto me hace acordar win3.1 



En realidad no se si es problema de instalacion, compatibilidad o que...La cosa es que me voy a tener que poner a investigar y ver si hay soporte para solucionar esta traba 
mañana sera otro dias


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 19, 2016)

Comento lo que me pasó.
La instalación parecía ir bien, pero nada más llegué hasta donde dice (Select your languaje)
Sólo Inglés y Chino. 
Ahí se quedó y no hizo nada más.  Tuve que reiniciar y volver a Windows.

Creo que mejor voy a esperar hasta que mejoren la instalación del OS.

Tomé una foto durante la instalación:
​Esta imagen, que es lo único que se ve durante el proceso de instalación, tiene un efecto "fadding" similar a la instalación de Windows 10.​


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 19, 2016)

a mi me paso lo mismo en las descargas, elegis, 32 bit y te manda a un link  de 64.....
voy a ver si lo cargo en una usb, para probar, y veo si lo sumo al win


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ago 19, 2016)

yo estuve mirando la pagina encontre los requisitos minimos de hardware. que pide...
y no creo que pueda instalarlo...
Mi netbook solo tiene 1 GB de memoria... 
Tal vez pueda, pero. correra lento..
Estoy atento, a ver si Pueden instalarlo uds..y despues cuentan como funciona.


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 19, 2016)

Logre entrar en modoLIVE con el USB!!!! Tarda bastante en el logo que me decias, pero despues entra a dos pantallas de licencia y o condiciones... le das OK AGREE ETC y...



Hay que tener paciencia con la net 

Estoy viendo que es un linux mas...voy a probarlo un rato



El mejor articulo en castellano que lei hasta el momento:
http://www.androidpit.es/como-instalar-usar-remix-os

El problema que estoy teniendo es que no se como poner el arroba par poder escribir mi correo y entrar a playstore 
Probe metodo convencional de win y nada... probe como linux y menos


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ago 19, 2016)

copia y pega el Arroba de algun lado.. --->     @
en algunos win es ctrl+alt + Q 
o :
ctrl+alt+2 
o :
alt 168


----------



## Nuyel (Ago 19, 2016)

En el teclado inglés es Shift+2


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 19, 2016)

Lo de copiar y pegar lo pense y busque en google mi correo...cuando lo encontre, no se como copiarlo...o sea...esto no es guindou 
Las otras que recomiendan tambien probe...ahi estoy probando de cambiar lenguake de teclado



En configuracion de teclado, seleccionamos idioma español... despues en configuracion de teclado dispositivo, seleccionamos españl tambiem y despues toma @ con ALT GNR + 2



Como decia al principio...es un linux


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 20, 2016)

Ya logré instalarlo, pero desde la memoria USB va extremadamente lento.
Tan lento que me aparecían muchos mensajes de error en los procesos.
No pude ni ejecutar Chrome y seguido se desconectaba de la red.

Voy a instalarlo para que se ejecute desde el disco duro, a ver qué tal va. 
Espero no quedarme sin Windows.


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 20, 2016)

Tal cual, desde el USB se ralentiza bastante y cada tanto sale un cartelito similar a la gran BILL GATE  solo falto el Chan! Qie hace de sonido guindou 
En esta foto se clavo mal instalando elnoficce word y eh tenido que recurrir al ALT+F4, ALT+CTRL+SUPR Y ALGUNO DE TODOS ESOS CREO QUE AHORA ME ESTA CERRANDO EL SISTEMA...

Tengo que probarlo instalado como hicistes vos


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 20, 2016)

Pues ya estoy aqui con Remix OS y esto va super rapido.
No puedo poner acentos porque no se donde esta la configuracion del teclado.


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 20, 2016)

cerraba mas asi que hice el gran resethardware  sacando la bateria por que tampoco respondi la tecla de encendido 
Cuando inicie, chan...me mande la gran alfilpatagonico 


Mañana la agarro con mas paciencia 





D@rkbytes dijo:


> Pues ya estoy aqui con Remix OS y esto va super rapido.
> No puedo poner acentos porque no se donde esta la configuracion del teclado.



Barra de tareas, esquinero inferior izquierdo das click en icono, se abre solapa y como si fuera el dedo, desplazas para abajo hasta encontrar setting... entras ahi y buscas keyboard (acordate de idioma y hardware del dispositivo)... modificad los dos a español


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 20, 2016)

¡Listo! Muchas gracias, ya puedo poner acentos y aparte quedó todo en español. 

Me encantó el sistema, va bastante mejor de lo que esperaba, ahora tengo una tablet para PC, muy grande. 

Lo seguiré explorando para entenderle mejor.


----------



## Nuyel (Ago 20, 2016)

Una de las cosas que Google criticaba de instalar en SD era que "es demasiado lento", me parece razonable que el sistema se queje si lo instalas en una USB


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 20, 2016)

Me duró poco el gusto. 
Ahora cuando reinicio y aparece la pantalla para seleccionar el sistema operativo, al seleccionar Remix OS, la PC se reinicia y me vuelve a parecer la misma pantalla.
Ya no pude volver a entrar a Remix, sólo se puede entrar a Windows.

Creo que a Windows no le gustó compartir el sistema con Android. 


¿Habrá algo que se pueda hacer para resolver éste problema?​


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ago 20, 2016)

Con una maquina virtual, no correra? 
aunque seria lo mismo. a tener un programa grande dentro del Win ...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2016)

Seguramente irá en una máquina virtual, pero habiendo emuladores de android, no le veo mucho sentido poner una máquina virtual.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ago 20, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> Seguramente irá en una máquina virtual, pero habiendo emuladores de android, no le veo mucho sentido poner una máquina virtual.


Eso es justo lo que decia, ayer no me acordaba el nombre "Emulador"..
pero hay emuladores que consumen muchos recursos, y piden varios requisitos de Ram y video.
Este SO al parecer no pide mucho..
Pero es como dices Scooter, no tendria mucho sentido..
Lo bueno de las maquinas virtuales, es poder probar el funcionamiento, antes de instalar por completo en el disco.
Asi no hay daños colaterales, por una instalacion fallida.


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 20, 2016)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Me duró poco el gusto.
> Ahora cuando reinicio y aparece la pantalla para seleccionar el sistema operativo, al seleccionar Remix OS, la PC se reinicia y me vuelve a parecer la misma pantalla.
> Ya no pude volver a entrar a Remix, sólo se puede entrar a Windows.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo pensado crear una particion de 8Gb, pero no se si va querer bootear...me falta lectura, y hoy me propuse ver si es viable o no correarla con la netbook...
Intentaste re-instalarlo de nuevo? Yo me quede con las ganas de ver 3l r3ndimiento de video, sonido y ram instalando un par de app que rengo en el telefono...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2016)

En su día instalé Android 4 en mi eeepc, había una versión .
Lo que pasa es que Android es muy para los dedos, con un ratón y sin pantalla táctil es bastante incómodo.
Iba bien, la verdad.


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 20, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> En su día instalé Android 4 en mi eeepc, había una versión .
> Lo que pasa es que Android es muy para los dedos, con un ratón y sin pantalla táctil es bastante incómodo.
> Iba bien, la verdad.



Coincido en lonque decis... es como que esta preparado para un screen touch como guin8 
Yo perdi facil 3 minutos en la barra de inicio tratando de ir para abajo...probe teclas, rueda del mouse, etc etc, hasta que vi que se desplaza como si colocaras el dedo en la pantalla jajajaajaa...
Despues de todo esto, se merece una pequeña guia practica con un par de tips, ya que me estoy volviendo loquillo en sangoogle...nobhay practicamente nada sobre el tema


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 20, 2016)

torres.electronico dijo:


> Yo tengo pensado crear una partición de 8Gb, pero no sé si va querer bootear.
> Me falta lectura, y hoy me propuse ver si es viable o no correrla con la netbook.
> ¿Intentaste re-instalarlo de nuevo?


Ya no volví a instalarlo y así se quedó, ya no inicia Remix.
El instalador pregunta el tamaño para la partición y elegí la más grande que es de 32 GB.


torres.electronico dijo:


> Yo me quedé con las ganas de ver el rendimiento de vídeo, sonido y ram instalando un par de app que rengo en el teléfono.


Yo también y de hecho entré a YouTube para probar, pero no cargaba el vídeo.
De pronto apareció un mensaje y decía algo así, que si no comenzaba la reproducción debería reiniciar el dispositivo, eso hice y ya no inició.

Siempre he usado el DeepFreeze para mantener la PC sin problemas, libre de basura, cookies y virus, aparte del Nod32.
Ésta aplicación toma el control total y modifica el Kernel, entonces por ahí puede estar el problema.
Lo voy a desinstalar y reinstalar nuevamente Remix para ver si con ésto se soluciona, y si no, pues ya estaré formateando la PC para removerlo del sistema e instalar Remix en una laptop.

Edito:
Ya desinstalé DeepFreeze y ahora si puedo entrar en Remix nuevamente.
Sin embargo DF es una aplicación muy importante para mi, así que mejor instalaré Remix en una laptop como comenté.

YouTube no me funciona en Chrome, así que instalé Firefox y aquí si va perfectamente, hasta en videos con una resolución de 1080 p.

Todo bien pero con ese detalle del DeepFreeze, así que para las personas que no lo usan, pues no tendrán ningún inconveniente.


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 20, 2016)

bien, despues de 3 pantallazos azules y dos veces la pantalla negra de verificar el disco, mepa que voy a tener que frenar las pruebas y buscar soporte oficial... algo me dice que en cualquier momento se me clava el disco el sector de arranque o algo asi... mas me asusta si decis que modifica el kernell sin permisos extras


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 20, 2016)

torres.electronico dijo:


> mas me asusta si decis que modifica el kernell sin permisos extras





D@rkbytes dijo:


> Siempre he usado el DeepFreeze para mantener la  PC sin problemas, libre de basura, cookies y virus, aparte del Nod32.
> Ésta aplicación toma el control total y modifica el Kernel, entonces por ahí puede estar el problema.


Ahí mencioné que lo que modifica el Kernel es DeepFreeze. 
Sin tener instalado DeepFreeze en Windows, no hay ningún problema con Remix OS.


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 20, 2016)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Ahí mencioné que lo que modifica el Kernel es DeepFreeze.
> Sin tener instalado DeepFreeze en Windows, no hay ningún problema con Remix OS.



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh  jajajaja, entendi mal y me asuste como loquilla 
estoy por probar el USB en una notebook distinta con seven...vamos a ver que pasa... esa tiene mas RAM, pero procesador 1Ghz doble nucleo 

pero al ser de 32bits la version, funcionara con un solo nucleo y estaria casi casi en la misma... vamos apostar por el procedador que es distinto


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 21, 2016)

Ya encontré una forma de entrar a Remix OS con Deep Freeze instalado en Windows 10.
Explico los pasos que usé para conseguirlo.

Primero hay que indicarle a Deep Freeze que inicie descongelado una vez.
(Salir del Deep Freeze sin reiniciar.)


Después ir a Configuración.


En Configuración, seleccionar Actualización y seguridad.


Ir al menú lateral izquierdo y seleccionar Recuperación.


Dentro de la ventana de Recuperación, ir a Inicio avanzado y presionar Reiniciar ahora.
Ver el archivo adjunto 147510​ Aquí se reinicia el sistema, ya no puedo capturar imágenes, sigo con fotos.

Aparecerá una ventana con varias opciones.
Hay que presionar el botón que dice, Usar otro sistema operativo.


Después de ésto se reinicia otra vez el sistema.
Saldrá la ventana de inicio, se selecciona Remix OS y ahora si entrará normalmente.


Eso es todo, y debido a esos semi reinicios, cuando regresemos a Windows, Deep Freeze estará en estado congelado porque se configuró para descongelarse una sola vez. 

Este procedimiento únicamente funciona de ésta forma, ya que si se descongela Deep Freeze permanentemente, una o varias veces, no se podrá entrar desde un reinicio normal, la PC repetirá el ciclo sin poder entrar a Remix cuando se seleccione.​


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 21, 2016)

Excelwnte!!! Ya probaste alguna app?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 21, 2016)

Si, algunas de las que vienen por defecto, droid tesla, el navegador Opera, ambas de Play Store y algunas mías.
Quise capturar imágenes, pero no encontré una aplicación de click. jaja.
Pero bueno, todo bien y se ejecutan muy rápido, también probé el Reproductor MX con vídeos de la PC.
No se compara con la calidad de verlos en Windows, pero es aceptable, lo malo es que no acepta audio AC3.

Los vídeos de YouTube en Opera también funcionan, pero no se tiene acceso a la configuración de calidad  y el modo a pantalla completa no es total.
Por cierto, el hecho de que no funcionen los vídeos en Chrome, me recordó cuando usaba un Nokia con Symbian y sólo podía reproducir algunos vídeos de YouTube.

Ahorita estoy desde Remix con Firefox, porque me parece el mejor navegador.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ago 21, 2016)

D@rkbytes Fijate si podes instalarle el UC Browser. que esta en la playstore. Es un hibrido entre el Mozilla y el chrome. 
en el Android es mas rapido que el firefoX,y el Opera; los videos de youtube funcionan mejor
Como van el procesador y las Ram con el RemiX??


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 21, 2016)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> D@rkbytes Fijate si podes instalarle el UC Browser. que esta en la playstore. Es un hibrido entre el Mozilla y el chrome.
> en el Android es mas rapido que el firefoX,y el Opera; los videos de youtube funcionan mejor.


Se debe poder, lo voy a probar.


cuervobrujo dijo:


> ¿Cómo van el procesador y las Ram con el RemiX?


Bien, pero me parece que va en exceso muy rápido, tan rápido que hay que disminuir bastante la base de tiempo en el simulador droid tesla y aún así sigue operando muy rápido.
Tal vez sea porque tengo un i7-4820K con 8 núcleos, 16 GB de RAM y el consumo de RAM apenas llega al 15 %.

En sí, todos los procesos van muy rápido y el inicio y apagado también.
La navegación es excelente con cualquier navegador y se pueden tener abiertas varias aplicaciones sin que se vea afectado el desempeño.

Edito:
De regreso para informar sobre UC Browser.
Tarda en abrir las páginas, las muestra de forma incorrecta en cualquiera de sus tres modalidades, no se puede entrar a YouTube y a veces muestra errores.
Definitivamente me quedo con Firefox, éste va bastante bien en todos los aspectos.


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 21, 2016)

sigo sin exito con la instalacion en disco... solo USB


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 21, 2016)

> sigo sin exito con la instalacion en disco... solo USB



a mi en usb 2.0, ni me grabo nada le dio nombre "remix os", era de 8 g y quedo de 700Mb, la formatie y nada despues le pase el kingston format y volvio a ser de 8 Gb.....

voy a probar instalarlo con lili usb.....

http://www.linuxliveusb.com/


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 21, 2016)

solaris8 dijo:


> a mi en usb 2.0, ni me grabo nada le dio nombre "remix os", era de 8 g y quedo de 700Mb, la formatie y nada despues le pase el kingston format y volvio a ser de 8 Gb.....


La imagen en la memoria USB queda de 798 MB. 
Pero no les recomiendo usar Remix desde la memoria porque va muy lento y se van a desesperar.

Lo voy a tratar de instalar en una laptop con 1G de RAM  y Windows 7 Lite, luego les comento cómo me fue.

También voy a ver si puedo lograr el modo ROOT y ser Super Usuario para que valga la pena la instalación.


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 21, 2016)

con el celu estoy mirando un par de app bastantes interesantes...dejo los links asi navegan desde Remix este topico y le dan click directamente al link 

 para OBD hay un par , solo faltaria la placa diente azul:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app.elm327pidinfo (COMPATIBLE lm327 DIENTE AZUL)
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.eobdfacile.android (COMPATIBLE lm327 DIENTE AZUL)
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.prowl.torque
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.trentapps.cel


generadores de señales:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.keuwl.functiongenerator
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ie.ariasoft.myfirstapp&hl=es
entre otros mas

Osciloscopios varios de doble trazo:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lab_nation.smartscope
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bolshakovdenis.soundoscilloscope
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.xyz.scope
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sahuaro.osciloscopio (la mejor, pero dependes de un hardware extra )

mira este Victor...te va gustar... creo que se merece su version en PBP :

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=josemunoz.osciloscopiobluetooth

*Notas de la app Osciloscopio Bluetooth*:La aplicación Osciloscopio Bluetooth permite  transformar su teléfono o Tablet en un osciloscopio o voltímetro que se  conecta  a través de Bluetooth a un   dispositivo micro controlado como  puede ser un PIC, Arduino o un sistema Rasberry   PI. El Osciloscopio  Bluetooth permite visualizar señales Alternas (AC) o señales continuas  (DC) en tu dispositivo móvil de forma segura ya que se conecta  inalámbricamente a tu micro controlador que capturas las señales DC o AC  y la transmite a tu Teléfono o Tablet a través de Bluetooh. 
Visite   la página  http://www.profjmunoz.blogspot.com/  desde la misma  aplicación presionando el icono "ONLINE TUTORIALS"  donde podrá  encontrar tutoriales de como conectar las señales alternas y DC a un  sistema Arduino  y transmitirla a su teléfono o Tablet para visualizarla  a través de la aplicación Osciloscopio Bluetooth.
La aplicación Osciloscopio  Bluetooth recibe los datos desde tu sistema micro controlado en el siguiente formato:
Señal Recibida= $Dato1Dato2#
Ejemplo: Sí Dato1=4.25   y Dato2=60.5  recibe   $4.2560.5#
El valor de dato1 se gráfica y el valor de dato2 se visualiza. 
Cuando  se enciende el osciloscopio con el icono de encendido color verde se  envía el carácter “1” al sistema micro controlado.  Cuando se presiona  el botón de apagado color rojo se envía el carácter “0”, estos valores  se pueden utilizar para controlar los procesos que deseen , por ejemplo  encender o apagar un led, encender o apagar el envío de datos etc.
A  continuación el programa que se realiza en un sistema Arduino para el  envío de datos a su Tablet o teléfono. Se utilizó un Arduino  1, un  módulo bluetooth HC-06 en los pines: 11 (RX)  y 12 (TX).  La señal DC o  AC se introdujo por el pin analógico A0:



```
// include the library code:
#include 
//String mensaje,mensaje3;
#include 
SoftwareSerial mySerial(11, 12); // RX, TX
char inChar;
// initialize the library with the numbers of the interface pins
LiquidCrystal lcd(8, 3, 4,6, 7,9);
float dato1=1.25;
float dato2=9.45;
String tmp;
unsigned long duracion1; 
unsigned long duracion2; 
//clipping indicator variables
boolean clipping = 0;
//data storage variables
byte newData = 0;
byte prevData = 0;
//freq variables
unsigned int timer = 0;//counts period of wave
unsigned int period;
int frequency;
// Lee Los DATOS DE Voltaje Pin A0
void readDatos();
void setup() {
  
  Serial.begin(9600);
  Serial.begin(9600);
  
  // set up the LCD's number of columns and rows: 
  lcd.begin(20, 4);
  // Print a message to the LCD.
  lcd.setCursor(0,0);
  lcd.print("Osciloscopio Bth");
  //pinMode(A1,INPUT);
  mySerial.begin(9600);
 
}
void loop() {
 
 readDatos();
// Calcula la Frecuencia de la Señal 
 
 
  lcd.setCursor(0,2);
  lcd.print("Datos1=");
  lcd.print(dato1);
  lcd.print("Datos2=");
  lcd.print(dato2);
  enviarDatos();
 
  
    while (mySerial.available() > 0)
    {
       inChar= (mySerial.read());
       lcd.setCursor(0,1);
       lcd.print("Recibiendo=");
       lcd.setCursor(13,1);
       lcd.print(inChar);
       inChar=' ';
       
     }
  delay(100);
}
// Lee los Datos e Voltajes Pueto Analogico A0   
void readDatos()
{
  //dato1= analogRead (A0);
  dato1= (analogRead(A0)*0.00488);
  dato2=00.0;
}
// Enviar Datos al Dispositivo Android
void enviarDatos()
{
    mySerial.print('$');
       readDatos();
       mySerial.print(dato1);
       mySerial.print(dato1); // Aquí se púede enviar otro dato al Android
       mySerial.print ('#');
     
}
```
Otra app bastante interesante que es multiplatadorma (arduino,picaxe,etc) y sirve para control de dispositivos por VOZ (ya vamos estar mirandola para ver que se le puede hacer):
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=robotspace.simplelabs.amr_voice

Y para los loquillos como yo que nosn gusta hacer ruido con el  VirtualDJ, esta version la tengo instalada y es muy estable y buena:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.beatronik.djstudiodemo


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 22, 2016)

Bien, pues ya lo instalé en una minilap con Windows 7 Lite que también tiene Deep Freeze, pero aquí no se presenta el problema de inicio con Remix OS.
Es una Lenovo modelo IdealPad S10-2 con 1 GB de RAM, no recuerdo que procesador tiene pero no es muy potente.
Va bien, pero algo lento, aunque no es para desesperarse. 

Igualmente le instalé Firefox porque con Chrome de plano si se congela bastante.
Instalé la versión 3.0.201 de 32 bits que viene con Android 6.0.1

Espero que pronto logren instalarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 22, 2016)

solaris8 dijo:


> a mi en usb 2.0, ni me grabo nada le dio nombre "remix os", era de 8 g y quedo de 700Mb, la formatie y nada despues le pase el kingston format y volvio a ser de 8 Gb.....
> 
> voy a probar instalarlo con lili usb.....
> 
> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/



Bien, logre probar bien la notebook GFAST en el modo LIVEusb... Si entramos en modo guest, consume muchos recursos, ahora, si usamos el USB commo disco duro, guarda todo ahi y es mas liviana. Ya no se traba la pantalla y app. Logrado esto, intente poner los arcchivos de remix en el usb y ,me tope con el mismo problema del INDIO... un pen de 8Gb ahora era de 700Mb. Formateo y quedaba igual 
Solucion?
*En win7, ejecutamos en modo admnistrador cmd.exe
cuando se abre la ventana DOS, desde simbolo de sistema escribimos:*

diskpart

*despues ponemos:*

list disk

*ahi nos aparece la lista de disco que estan en la maquina (el usb tiene que estar conectdo antes de toda esta maniobra), y lo vamos a reconocer por su capacidad en megas... en mi caso figuraba 7734Mb (me robo kingston un par de megas  )... luego de esta lista, en la parte inferior colocamos:*

select disk (*)

(*)= numero de disco... por mas que en la lista diga disco 1, disco 2, ustedes ponene disk 1 o disk 2...el numero depende de la lista...no le van a pifiar, por que van a formatear el disco de la PC 

*Despues escriben:*

clean

*Despues:*

create partition primary

*Despues, si es menor a 4Gb el pen ponene FAT-FAT32...si es superior NTFS:*

format fs=NTFS quick 

*Despues escriben:*

assign

*y para terminar, escribimos:*

exit

Con eso recupere mi pendrive a su estado casi original...



Asi que en minutos nomas, voy a estar "instalando" remix en una notebook relativamente muy chica...ya les cuento como me fue


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 22, 2016)

Para evitar todos esos pasos y hacerlo con un solo click, yo usé el programa *SD Formatter*
Lo hace bastante rápido, pero deja la memoria en FAT32, ya después con la aplicación clásica de Windows se le puede dar formato en NTFS.


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 22, 2016)

no me detecta WIFI  se ve que no es compatible la placa wifi de la notebook con el SO o no se que... Ya esta instalado REMIX, corre bien sin trabas, pero sin internet, es como un telefono sin chip 
Probe video y me salia sol sonido... meti mano en los codecs y se ve ralentizado y desfaxszado sonido de video  ...quizas le di click de mas a algo 
Se ve que esto va llevar pa´rato


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 22, 2016)

Solucionafo el tema WIFI... reinicie la notrbook y arranco sin problemas... me instale varias vosas y estoy probando  interesante



El 95% de las app funciona... hay un par que se cuelgan un rato, pero arrancan.. 
Bastante interesante los graficos


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 22, 2016)

Eso del Wi-Fi si es un problema, porque cada que se inicia aparece desconectado, hay que abrir la selección de red para que empiece a conectarse con la red establecida.


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 22, 2016)

tal cual...y algunas app te cierran la conexion... estoy buscando lo de usuario root 
Ahi encontre la versionWINE para remix... winulator se llama, viene con una mini imagen de seven...pero es re pesada... te da la opcion de que vos pongas en la carpeta raiz una imagen y levantarlo desde ahi...recomiendan 7 en adelante, pero acepta desde win 98 en adelante


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 22, 2016)

Por aquí estuve viendo algunas formas, aunque no se ve que sea fácil como lo es con un móvil.
*How to Root Remix OS*

Este tutorial se ve sencillo: 
[ame="https://youtu.be/4VVvWWweedg"]*How to Root Remix OS for PC ( Easy tutorial )   *[/ame]


----------



## Ballestero (Nov 14, 2016)

Y pensar que Google pierde su tiempo con Chrome OS. Imaginen este SO aplicado a una placa Raspberry Pi, como lo hace Ubuntu si no me equivoco. Me encanta el diseño, quizá este S.O en un futuro pueda ser un duro golpe a los Windows y Mac. Esperemos que llegue a buen puerto! gracias por el aporte.


----------

